# what to pair with my female sunglow boa?



## Vivtastic (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a female kahl sunglow boa, going to be a while before i can breed her but what would you suggest? What would the outcome be? She is my first boa and would be my first time breeding, im thinking about purchasing another but unsure what? Any ideas would be great, thanks in advance. Dan


----------

